# Fishing Around Apalachicola



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

My family is planning a trip to St. George Island in the near future, and being a Missouri fisherman I haven't had an opprotunity to fish saltwater. I'm very excited and have begun to research already. I would like to try surf fishing plus I'm going to take a lighter bass-type rod with me to cast out a few lures. I was just hoping for any information from you pros about surf fishing in general, or any tips regarding places to fish near Apalachicola. I'm not sure if there are any piers nearby, but I would be willing to give that a try too. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

When you say near future, what exactly do you mean? It is important. Fishing will really fire up in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

By soon I actually mean two years from now. It will be around May or June when we go. But, even any information regarding soon would be great. I really have no idea what I am doing so any information will be helpful.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

I've fished the surf from St. George and the bayside of Apalachicola... Fantastic fishing either way. Whiting, Jacks, Sharks, and Reds can all be caught from the surf. Since you said you were taking lighter tackle, I would fish the bay side. There is an old bridge that is no longer used, part of it is on SGI and the other on the mainland. I fished the mainland side and caught Reds, Trout, Sharks, Croakers, etc. You can jig a 1/8oz jighead with Gulp or Saltwater Assasin baits and hook up with the trout and reds or just fish shrimp on a drop rig or fishfinder rig and you never know what you'll hook up with. 

Good luck and Tight Lines! - Morgan


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Slaw,
I have been to St. George several times and always catch something. There is a state beach at the east end of St. George that has great surf or bay side fishing. You will need to take a cast net to catch pogies or mullet. Sometimes there are shrimp available also. The water down at the state beach is usually a little cleaner and there are more currents thus structure there. There is a gated community at the west end of the island and you have access to a cut and jetty through the island if you are renting down there. That is also great surf fishing. Appalach and St. George have guides available and charters that can get you to the fish. The estuaries at Appalach have just about anything you might want to catch. Lots of other areas near by. Good luck on your trip. LEW1


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I'm sure it will come in handy while I'm down there. I can't wait to go. By the way, if you guys think of anything else let me know. I'll keep checking back on this post just to see. Thanks again!
Slaw


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you guys ever caught any pomp around the Apalachicola area? I've been reading a lot of articles online and it sounds like they are good fighting and better eating fish. Most of what I've read say that they eat sand fleas/mole crabs as a major part of their diet. Are there any in the sand down there during the summer? And how do you keep those things on your hook?
Slaw


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

There are some sand fleas/mole crabs but I've never found a lot when I've been there in June. If you watch the receeding waves you can see them dig in at the shore line then dig them out. Do a search on this site for some pictures of what to look for. I have been able to get fiddler crabs, mud minnows, pogies, small shrimp, and mullet using a cast net on the bay side. There are several seafood markets along the bay side of the mainland just east of the bridge across to St. George and they have fresh shrimp, etc. You may want to keep the shrimp for your own dinner though. There is a bait shop to the right at the first intersection as you first get over the bridge to the island. They can probably provide more info on what is biting and the going bait. LEW1


----------

